# pre cut letters for embroidery



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone out there sell the laser cut letters like the ones used on clothing like Abercrombie, American Eagle, and Aeropostale? If so, would they be difficult to sew on with an embroidery machine. Could a cut file be made to do this?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Greg,
Have you looked at stahls.com? Most of us cut our own using a vinyl cutter. If you know someone with a cutter, you could just order the fabric and let them cut what you want. As for a sew file, I think stahls can also provide you with that. If you have your own digitizing software, it's pretty easy to make one. Just scan in your fabric and import it as jpg to your digitizing software. Make an outline and convert to applique. You will end up with three files: a die line for fabric placement, a zig zag stitch to tack it down, and a column stitch for column outline if that's what you are looking for. Just delete the column stitch and tighten up your zig zag for a more ragged look.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe the letters I'm talking about need to be cut on a laser cutter, flat. the letters are made from the same material as a shirt so I'm not sure how it could done on a cutter standard cutter.


----------



## twilightdancer (May 26, 2009)

midwest punch has a good selection of letters and designs that look distressed and raggy like the A& F stuff,.... (provided dst file as well)

we've ordered from them a few times and been happy with the product.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

They make a carrier sheet so you can use regular material on a standard cutter. I know sewing around fabric isn't necessary with a laser, but other than that, maybe someone with a laser can tell me the difference.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

twilightdancer said:


> midwest punch has a good selection of letters and designs that look distressed and raggy like the A& F stuff,.... (provided dst file as well)
> 
> we've ordered from them a few times and been happy with the product.


 
Sounds like what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been looking of and on for distressed appliqués for years. Thats a big help. Can I just have these sewn to a garment or do I need an embroiderer to do this?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

macumazahn said:


> I've been looking of and on for distressed appliqués for years. Thats a big help. Can I just have these sewn to a garment or do I need an embroiderer to do this?


It would be easier using an embroidery machine but it can be done with a sewing machine.


----------

